# 8 week old puppy wees everywhere



## Ness (Sep 28, 2018)

I know it's normal for puppies to pee everywhere but my 8 week old vizsla literally wees everywhere sometimes on the newspaper area which I have set aside for pees/poop (of which it has some on) and most of the time in the living room, kitchen and dining room. Can anyone help? I reward him when he goes on the newspaper with a treat but then the next wee could be anywhere in the house!


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi,

I am a new Vizsla puppy owner having had Rafa since he was 9 weeks old, he is now 14 weeks old.

We keep Rafa only in the kitchen and he is crated overnight, we haven't used newspaper and were going to use pee-pads but decided against them after reading advice via Google. What we have done is regularly take Rafa outside into the garden at least every 2 hours where he has peed on the grass ever since, we have tried the 5 day puppy toilet training bell trick see here 



 but he just ignores the bell or rings it accidentally.

We have had 2 pee accidents indoors in the past 5 weeks, some down to other family members not identifying his short whine as him telling them he wanted to go outside where they delayed after uncrating him.

Overnight he can hold his pee from 2200-0630 and has never peed in his crate. 

He can go elsewhere in the house, but only after we have seen him pee outside and when supervised.

Our problem now is to train him not to pee on the grass as he is killing it off in patches lol.

Hope this might help a little bit.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

@Ness - First off congrats on the new puppy! How exciting ;-)

When Jaxson was housebreaking he would rarely use the pee pads, he mostly just pounced on them and slid them around. Some people like the bell, I found this distracting when accidents happened. I wanted to come back to train with it but never did. I could totally see the benefit. Now he lets me know when he's ready. I'm rambling... now to my point 

8 week old puppy has little control if any over his movements. It's up to you to create a schedule and stick to it like a well oiled machine. Assume they can hold it 1 hour for every month old they are. So you're at 2 month aka 2 hours. I would go out every 2 hours except when sleeping. Then roll back that time every 2-3 weeks. At four months it should be pretty apparent that your dog is managing it better. You may still have accidents even after he's trained, just be prepared. 

Basically, pick a schedule and stick with it. Right now I'd suggest no less than 2 hours. Same spot each time, praise him, give treat, make a big deal everytime. Be super excited so he knows 'hey this feels good'. Then the opposite tone when you catch an accident in the house. 

Good luck!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

They only wee on the paper if the breeder helped them learn that. Skip the paper (and the bell) altogether..the goal is to train him to go outside. At 8 weeks, you cannot take him out frequently enough, but surely after meals, after playing for very brief periods, before and after naps..basically, at least 2-3x/hr. Pick him up, carry him out to the potty area, put him down, encourage him to go potty, praise profusely after, pick him up, smooch..and repeat for one month until time and biology take hold.


----------



## spiraling (Jul 21, 2018)

I went with @gingerling approach. I took Lazser out 2 - 3x an hour, and was also able to leave the door open most of the time. He figured it out pretty well and by 10 weeks there were very few accidents, and would also sleep through the night most nights by then. He now sits by the door if it is closed and he wants to go out. Soon we will train him on the doggie door. He is 15 weeks.

Where I mess up now is at puppy socialization he can only hold it half the class, so I need to remember to get him out since he doesn't give me a signal there.


----------

